# what now?



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Just had our initial consultant at Glasgow Nuffield to discuss DIUI.  To be honest, it was quite disappointing.  The consultant kept trying to get us to go for ICSI which we just can't afford.  He works for both this private clinic and the NHS one that we've been referred to (for ICSI).  We recently decided that we'd like to try the donor route rather than hold out for ICSI - DH's sperm results were horrendously poor.  Anyway, this consultant told us that the waiting list for ICSI at GRI was only a year when I know from other ladies on here that it is in fact, 2 years!  Also, he intimated that we could be waiting 9 months for donor sperm.  However, when we spoke to the nurses in the ART unit of the private clinic, they told us that they were expecting a new batch in March.  It was £135 for 10 mins of this guy's time and we feel like we are no further forward.  Another thing - we were hoping that we could try DIUI with me on clomid but he said that it was either a choice between clomid+injections or an IVF-type drug process.  This could cost up to another £800.  We had budgeted for £500 a go at DIUI and really can't spend anymore.  Is there no way we can try DIUI as we'd hoped?


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi suzipooh

sorry to hear you didnt get the answers you wanted, your consultant doesnt sound like a very helpful person! 

We were offered 6 goes at iui using donor sperm on the nhs before moving onto ivf, we only had two goes then moved onto ivf for our own reasons! it may be different in scotland but i know lots of other ladies who had diui free too!!  

do you have an nhs consultant or was that who you saw today? you cetainly shouldn't be paying to see a nhs gynaecologist (sp?) my nhs consultant sent me for a hsg on nhs too (however he was also NOT very helpful or a nice man so we paid to go private! )

also maybe talk to you gp to se if they can refer you another way to get you free goes at diui?

good luck  
Suzi xx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

The NHS waiting list for DIUI in our area seems to be 2 years+ that's why we've decided to go private. We've got an appointment in March to see the nurses and discuss with the Sister how we can actually do this.  There seems to be a possibility of DIUI and just clomid but it depends on my notes, test results and their recommendations.


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Got our pre-treatment counselling session booked for 6th March. We will get final costs and also find out what drugs I will need to take and what the availability of donor sperm is like at the moment.


----------

